# Camera flash...



## Equinox (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello guys

I am going to assume this is actually a question which no body will ever be able to answer with 100% accuracy... but thought it would be interesting to get some input from those who may have more knowledge than myself on tarantula vision.

I was enjoying taking some night time pictures earlier of some of my tarantulas and true spiders, especially my new Phoneutria. I find the depth and contrast from night time pictures with a flash can be a lot more dramatic than those taken under natural light, and it can often really bring out a spiders colours...

After taking some up close shots, I found myself almost muttering an apology to the spiders after I set the flash off in their face.
This is obviously a natural thing to do should I have been photographing humans, as it takes us a while to adjust to our night vision, and a sudden camera flash in our eyes can screw up what little night vision we do have! 

from Wikipedia...

'In biological night vision, molecules of rhodopsin in the rods of the eye undergo a change in shape as they absorb light. Rhodopsin is the chemical that allows night-vision, and is extremely sensitive to light. Exposed to a spectrum of light, the pigment immediately bleaches, and it takes about 30 minutes to regenerate fully, but most of the adaptation occurs within the first five or ten minutes in the dark.'

I know spiders eyes work COMPLETELY differently from ours, but it did leave me wondering, can bright lights do any serious damage to a spiders eyes? I am aware tarantulas have basic vision, and to be honest I would imagine a completely blind tarantula would probably function as well as a fully sighted one (not that I would intentionally blind one obviously!!)
But then what about jumping spiders/ wolf spiders etc and all those species which have far better vision? 
I did abit of research and found this...

http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/pentax-beginners-corner-q/179204-could-i-blind-spider-2.html

I understand that although quite a seemingly dramatic event, all a camera flash is, is a quick change from dark to light and then back again. By the time the animal knows what's hit it, its back in the 'safety' of the dark again. 
Light itself has no vibration, no smell, no substance..... so why would it be perceived as a threat... they don't know that the cause of that quick change in lighting is a great big mammal standing over it!
but is there no limit? if I shone a low wattage laser into the eye of a jumping spider all day, or constantly set off the flash in its face would there really be no cell damage at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emotionlessness (Oct 2, 2013)

Interesting thread, will be keeping an eye (lol) on this.

I can't say I have ever thought about it that much, I mean the fact that there is a sudden change of any varible could spook the spider, also it is a sensory organ, I am sure there would have to be a reaction to the stimuli, especially in the more sharp sighted spiders.


----------



## Equinox (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah. I know spiders don't have the same adrenaline responses we do. I know if I was sitting in a dark room on my own...and suddenly a huge flash went off in my face I would literally hit the roof! But I know you can't make a spider 'jump' as such like you can humans/some animals. but then I guess that's not to say that a seriously bright light couldn't cause some damage at least? maybe their eyes are too simple to damage in this way...but with some jumping spiders having a vision comparable with cats, they must have a limit....


----------



## Emotionlessness (Oct 2, 2013)

Hm, but surely they must know something changed? Often times at night when I check my Ts if I shine a light on them they will sometimes stop what they are doing, whether it is from the light or that they detect me, I am not sure.
I also think that their eyes must be effected by the light, maybe they are unable to react to it?


----------



## Equinox (Oct 2, 2013)

I am sure they know something has changed which is why they stop...and any prolonged light does indeed end up in them starting to retreat etc...but then this may be purely the instinct that 'light means that stuff can see me'....as appose to the light itself scaring them? Which is why a flash may not send them running for their burrows. Because by the time its over they are back in the safety of darkness again.


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 2, 2013)

For reference, My LP's and Klugi's tend to stay outside during daylight hours and night (not sure if thats just thair personalitys(must be), they have nice real dark hides but like outside better only (using hide occasionaly), for them lite doesn't mean much as they must feel safe, my others like trapdoor spends day/night burrowed (normal), even my WC orb-weavers stay out day/night without problems, I think its mostly the OW that can be more light sensitive, ie Poecs/baboons etc that light hurts a little, same with most scorpions.


----------



## Equinox (Oct 2, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> For reference, My LP's and Klugi's tend to stay outside during daylight hours and night (not sure if thats just thair personalitys(must be), they have nice real dark hides but like outside better only (using hide occasionaly), for them lite doesn't mean much as they must feel safe, my others like trapdoor spends day/night burrowed (normal), even my WC orb-weavers stay out day/night without problems, I think its mostly the OW that can be more light sensitive, ie Poecs/baboons etc that light hurts a little, same with most scorpions.


Yeah, most of my diurnal or cathemeral (yes, I did have to google that) don't seem to run away when a light is shone on them for extended periods... but I guess the question is really can a bright flash in the face of a nocturnal spider with good vision cause it any problems? 

speaking of which, here is a quick one I took on my phone and edited for my facebook cover photo *queue scores of comments like 'ewwww', 'omg disgusting!' 'gross'* =/


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 2, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Yeah, most of my diurnal or cathemeral (yes, I did have to google that) don't seem to run away when a light is shone on them for extended periods... but I guess the question is really can a bright flash in the face of a nocturnal spider with good vision cause it any problems?
> 
> speaking of which, here is a quick one I took on my phone and edited for my facebook cover photo *queue scores of comments like 'ewwww', 'omg disgusting!' 'gross'* =/
> 
> View attachment 121069


Well I do have a LED torch I sometimes use to spy on my T's during the night (very rarely), they've not got any longterm problems. they dont like it that much but as long as it's not overkill (constant shining) it wont cause problems, plus most light sensitive T's will run bact to there hide until its dark.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Oct 3, 2013)

My not-very-friendly curly hair freezes whenever she notices me looking at her, regardless of lighting conditions.  She doesn't like my big head so close to her enclosure.


----------



## Arachtion (Oct 3, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> Well I do have a LED torch I sometimes use to spy on my T's during the night (very rarely), they've not got any longterm problems. they dont like it that much but as long as it's not overkill (constant shining) it wont cause problems, plus most light sensitive T's will run bact to there hide until its dark.


Same here, if it does mine are probably all as eagle eyed as Stevie Wonder, I have a very bright torch and i look at them about 15 times a day, if I wake up to use te toilet at 3am I still sneak a peek

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't think camera flash could damage a Ts eyes, their eyes are nowhere near as sophisticated as ours (and definitely not as much as other animals who have more way more sophisticated eyes than ours! lol) Ts can only make out nearby shapes and the level of light, so the flash of the camera probably causes them to freeze in fright, can't be sure about this though because frankly, I don't know, I'm just speculating lol

I've also noticed that when i put my head close to some of my Ts enclosures they freak out and run away, could be a mixture of detecting something large looming up on them with their eyesight and the vibration of me approaching

---------- Post added 10-04-2013 at 12:20 AM ----------




Arachtion said:


> Same here, if it does mine are probably all as eagle eyed as Stevie Wonder, I have a very bright torch and i look at them about 15 times a day, if I wake up to use te toilet at 3am I still sneak a peek


I do this too man, any time I'm up at night I'll go look at them all, can't help it =P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 3, 2013)

They'd be dead because of all my night-time visits it sudden light-changes were really that bad for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Equinox (Oct 3, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> They'd be dead because of all my night-time visits it sudden light-changes were really that bad for them.


Lol! I don't think we were talking as extreme as death  Just more if it can damage any of the cells within their eyes.
And I'm not taking about a normal light, I mean a high powered flash straight into the back of their eyes! I know jumping spiders have the best... But again my knowledge is nowhere near great enough to tell whether their eyes could be damaged in this way.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 3, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Just more if it can damage any of the cells within their eyes.


The amount of light that they can perceive is probably pretty limited, the effects of a flash won't be the same on their eyes as on ours.


----------



## Perez22 (Jan 8, 2023)

It is understandable that you would want to use flash photography to capture the beauty and detail of your tarantulas and true spiders, but it is important to consider the well-being of the animals as well. While it is true that a flash can help to bring out colors and add contrast to a photograph, there are other ways to achieve this effect without causing discomfort or potentially damaging the animals' eyes.

One option is to use a low-light setting on your camera, which can help to capture more light in a dimly-lit environment without the need for a flash. You can also try using a flashlight or other light source to softly illuminate the subject from the side or from behind, which can create a more natural and less harsh lighting effect.

It's also a good idea to give the animals some time to adjust to the light and the presence of the camera before taking any pictures. This can help to minimize any stress or discomfort they may experience.


----------

